# Prosperity Group International??



## soru (10 June 2009)

Has anyone heard of Prosperity Group International??
They have been ringing me a couple times in the last few weeks.
I just had a quick browse through the website and I think I'll start learning about this index trading. Has anyone used PGI before? Or is there better alternatives

thanks


----------



## Naked shorts (12 June 2009)

soru said:


> Has anyone heard of Prosperity Group International??
> They have been ringing me a couple times in the last few weeks.
> I just had a quick browse through the website and I think I'll start learning about this index trading. Has anyone used PGI before? Or is there better alternatives
> 
> thanks



Never heard of em, and why have they been ringing you? If the call was unsolicited, then report it to ASIC. 
Their website is buggy, yet they have been registered since 2004?

If you want to get into trading indexes, there is only one real way to do it and that is through futures contracts.


----------



## Timmy (12 June 2009)

No AFSL I could see either.


----------



## Benig85 (2 July 2009)

Hi Guys and Girls, 

I too have been contacted by this same company PGI.

Does anyone now anymore info on the company, is it legit.

Cheers


----------



## Mr J (3 July 2009)

I believe the question should be, why are they contacting you? If they were good, why are they chasing strangers as potential customers? This kind of tactic is usually employed by sales people, not by people offering a legitimate opportunity.



> Or is there better alternatives




Probably. I don't know anything about PGI, but since most services and products will be mediocre at best, we can assume that there's almost always a better alternative.


----------



## warezwana (8 July 2009)

I would be tempted to place them in the same tank with all the other sales sharks out there... 

The reason..., their profit margins just seem to good to be true so probably is.


----------



## wayneL (8 July 2009)

*sniff sniff*

There is a familiar aroma in this thread.


----------



## wayneL (8 July 2009)

> PGI has never had to double up more than five times consecutively




Martingale Strategy!!

Danger danger Will Robinson!!!


----------



## muzzos (17 July 2009)

i have looked into PGI, for $11500???? not a good deal at all, their first bet results dont stack up to that kind of money.PGI are a high pressure sales company in my opinion, 
if it sounds too good.....


----------



## rippedoff (21 July 2009)

soru said:


> Has anyone heard of Prosperity Group International??
> They have been ringing me a couple times in the last few weeks.
> I just had a quick browse through the website and I think I'll start learning about this index trading. Has anyone used PGI before? Or is there better alternatives
> 
> thanks




I unfortunately have heard of them, and have learnt a valuable lesson since my dealings with them, they belong in the ocean with the other sharks!!!  It is my beleif after my experience after purchasing the program that is a scam!


----------



## Pager (21 July 2009)

A lot of first time posters on this thread


----------



## Bushman (21 July 2009)

Pager said:


> A lot of first time posters on this thread




Yep what's with that? Some lame ass attempt to get folks to google Prosperity? 

It is either that or the schizo tablets have been misplaced. 

Any mods check the IP address to see if it the same one?


----------



## Timmy (21 July 2009)

They all seem to be bagging it out?

Weird spamming if it is ...


----------



## sirjarhead (22 July 2009)

I signed up to this website for the soul purpose to respond to this thread. I have been contacted by mark from PGI. and before that some other guy from everyday trading. And then another person from another company similar before that.

today i was contacted by ANOTHER company offering a very similar product. All have the same type of membership, all want you to compound your money. They are all located on the goldcoast in QLD.

Things just seem very dodgy to me. I mentioned to the person from EVERYDAY Trading that i have a business partner who is interested in going in this. The guy was very happy. I then said "My partner is a bit cautious though, he works for the NSW government and does investigations for a living, so of course we may need a week or so why he does some background research" 

The guys reply was " oh...ok bye" and hung up  no pause for my reply or nothing just bam off the phone. 

Anyway i read on another forum that the laws in QLD are different to anywhere else. And this type of company is only allowed to run in QLD. i also was told today there was a 60 minutes or today tonight show on these QLD companys that are running scams.  

Anyways there is 1 person on this thread who says he has purchased the product i want to hear more from him!

Jared.


----------



## sirjarhead (22 July 2009)

rippedoff said:


> I unfortunately have heard of them, and have learnt a valuable lesson since my dealings with them, they belong in the ocean with the other sharks!!!  It is my beleif after my experience after purchasing the program that is a scam!






Anychance you can share us more of your story.

For example what went wrong. 

And also did you lodge a complaint with the ACCC

this mark from PGI has assured me they have had NO complaints since 2004 and apparently has a clear record.


----------



## ydoggbdoggbigG (12 August 2009)

it certainly sounds like a scam
look how simplistic their trading strat is. UP OR DOWN.
what does that even mean?
does that mean if you put 200 dollars on the market going UP, you get 200 dollars if your right and lose it all if your wrong?
the only way the doubling martingale strat would work was if it was 100% return for a correct guess(if you assume no transaction costs which is unlikely). Doesnt sound like thats the way trading index payoffs work does it? clearly a scam out to deceive the idealistic less educated investors who are just starting out. STEER CLEAR!


----------



## LonelyTrader (17 September 2009)

I have an account with PGI and am pretty happy with their service.  I get alerts from them fairly regularly that tell me how to bet (up or down) and it's a 2:1 payout.  It's all pretty simple and it works for me.  Hope this helps guys


----------



## indextrader (3 October 2009)

muzzos said:


> i have looked into PGI, for $11500???? not a good deal at all, their first bet results dont stack up to that kind of money.PGI are a high pressure sales company in my opinion,
> if it sounds too good.....




"Never Assume" all these comments are saying or inffering that PGI is a scam. l have been trading for a long time with them and couldn't be any happier!!!


----------



## professor_frink (3 October 2009)

an interesting read after punching these guys into google - 

http://www.ozripoff.com/report-view/271-pgi-poses-as-a-client

No personal opinion on them, had never heard of them until today, but thought I'd share my quick findings. Considering the amount of first time posters here, I can't be sure of anyone's motives, good or bad, so will now close this thread




> Prosperity Group International are posing a a client singing the praises of the company.
> 
> Prosperity Group International
> HK, International, INT
> ...


----------



## phil22 (14 January 2010)

*PGI Gold Coast, Qld*

I have read some mixed comments on your forum about Prosperity Group International but I would like to share current info. Does anyone have personal PGI experience?
I started using their alert system in 2009 but I have yet to see any profit! So at this point I could not recommend their system to anyone.


----------

